
I Am Mitchell Hashimoto, Founder and CTO of HashiCorp. Ask Me Anything - zerogvt
https://hashnode.com/post/i-am-mitchell-hashimoto-founder-and-cto-of-hashicorp-ask-me-anything-cjr6ptyne003qdjs29mz7m3hv#
======
ckdarby
Was not on Reddit, did not understand.

